# Action cue in 1 hour



## dcoscina (Nov 30, 2010)

This probably won't impress most of you guys but I worked on this in my car during lunch break using a Macbook, Logic 9 Express, Korg Microkey and EWQLSO Gold Pro XP. Tried to make this as muscular and vibrant as possible. not a lot of post production mixing and all that since it was merely an exercise. I'm happy with the results however.

http://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/1-hour-action-cue-2


----------



## Studio E (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, you must have gotten the better version of EWQLSO Gold because mine doesn't sound that good, lol. Seriously though, nice job.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 30, 2010)

I like this.

You know, there's one thing I really do dig about EWQLSO, and it's the sound of the hall. I really liked the sound in this. The hall gives it a realistic professional classical sound to me. Better than putting your own reverb on because there's nothing like the sound of a natural hall.

The only think I don't like about SO, is the legato. It sounds like a cheap string library because of this, but ofcourse only when it's really going overboard with legato. Butter legato is quite nice, just missing the transitions.

Anyway, good job.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 30, 2010)

The one really nice thing about this library is it's relatively light on the CPU (using the Kontakt version) although I think I'll remix this using Platinum because I wanted a close mic sound on the basses. The pizz. is way too vacuous in the hall IMO.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 30, 2010)

It works great. Lunchtime... microkey... we live in an age of miracles!

Personally I find action cues the hardest to write, so I especially appreciate the composition here.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 30, 2010)

Listening to a lot of Bartok and Goldsmith does wonders. Although don't ask Jose about Bela.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 1, 2010)

The thing for me is (and I can feel a new thread coming on in the composition section) when it comes to the complex stuff in action cues, my brain can't break it down into its constituent parts. I tried it only last week, focusing on a 5 second section of a big action cue and I simply couldn't work out what the notes were! And without that, I can't start applying the techniques to my own stuff. As I say, OT here so I'll start a new thread.

EDIT - thread here http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=248805


----------



## dedersen (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, this is quite impressive. Actually, really impressive for an hours work. Both in terms of the sound, but also in terms of the pure composition.

And I agree with the previous post, I feel kinda cheated for not getting the same nice-sounding version of EWQLSO as you have. 

It's a bit of an eye-opener for me actually. I have just spent some time creating a new orchestral template, where EWQLSO is completely absent. This makes me consider whether there isn't room for it anyway...


----------



## handz (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, this sounds nice, reminds me predator strongly in style.
Not want to sound harsh or something ... but This is VERY short, even for an hour, (but I was always quickie with composing when Im in the mood)


----------



## JohnG (Dec 1, 2010)

EWQLSO sounds fantastic. I don't get the criticisms of it.

David, nice work and even mixing in an hour -- very impressive. I picture you there, in your car at lunch; probably the only guy at the office doing this!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought I'd listened to it while pouring my cup of coffee, but it was already over before I could get to my mug. lol However, it's a great snippet! Good programming. Are you going to add more?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 1, 2010)

JohnG @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> EWQLSO sounds fantastic. I don't get the criticisms of it.
> 
> David, nice work and even mixing in an hour -- very impressive. I picture you there, in your car at lunch; probably the only guy at the office doing this!



Uh yeah definitely. 

Guy, yes, this was very short. And I will say I can write faster than this if I had templates already set up but I was loading stuff on the fly to see what worked. That slowed me down. also, I totally disregarded the meter so I have to re-bar the music as I went along. The point of the exercise was to see if Logic's feel would allow me to write what I would call more involved music- meaning stuff that doesn't have that nice song-like tempo and meter. It passed with flying colors IMO. 

Yeah, EW is actually pretty solid, especially for this kind of writing. I might continue this and make it into a full track but it doesn't fit in with the movie I'm working on and I need to spend what little time after work chipping away at that. 

I think some of the stuff on this could benefit from Platinum though. The close mic's would help bring out some lines.


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 1, 2010)

1 hour. Woah, don't think I could have done that in 8. All I get done in an hour is a RMX loop + an Omnisphere pad. :(

Well done btw.


----------

